

GithubFinder - The Missing Github Repository Browser - sr3d
http://sr3d.github.com/GithubFinder/?utm_source=hn

======
sr3d
I was waiting to get my submission of GithubFinder to the 10KApart contest
approved before posting the link here on HN, however, it seems like I'm
running into some issue with the rules and I may not get the app accepted. The
app is using a small proxy script to grab files from Github and even though I
think the proxy script is generic enough to fit in their #3 rule, "3rd party
API use", I don't want to bet on that.

So here it is, GithubFinder. I've been using it personally for the past few
days and it's awesome. Browsing Github repository now is a breeze. This
morning I implemented the Greasemonkey script to add a button to the Github
repo page, and with this feature in place, I think the app is pretty complete.
So I decided to announce it to the HN community. There are lots of Github
users here so I hope it'll be a great tool to all.

For bugs and features request please go to

<http://github.com/sr3d/GithubFinder/issues>

Thanks!

PS: thanks to Github for being awesome. The API is pretty sweet!

------
proexploit
This looks cool. I'm impressed it's under 10K (I do think it's funny that the
10K contest allows the inclusion of libraries that are much bigger).

I've bookmarked it to use in the future.

